# D300s Phantom shutter speeds on manual??



## SirenCherie (Mar 18, 2012)

I usually shoot in manual mode, and I rarely change my camera off of that setting, if I do it's to aperture mode or program mode to do a quick snap shot or to quickly meter a shutter speed with a specific aperture. Well, for the past couple weeks, my camera has been randomly changing the shutter speed after every shot I take in manual mode. At first I thought it could have something to do with having my flash units synced with my camera using a pc sync cord, but it continues to do it with nothing hooked up to it. 

It's very frustrating especially in situations where I need to keep snapping in the same lighting conditions and I need the exposure to stay the same! I've got a wedding coming up next month and I need to not be fiddling with settings after. every. shot. Eek!

Any ideas of what could be going on and how to fix it?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2012)

Turn your AEB off.


----------



## osirus (Mar 19, 2012)

Is bracketing on?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 20, 2012)

Definitely sounds like you've accidentally switched bracketing mode on.  Press the lower black button next to the lens on the front of the body and looking at the LCD screen on top of the camera, turn your selector dial to "0F".


----------

